# California vape maker Kushy Punch caught making illegal products



## Hooked (6/10/19)

https://www.leafly.com/news/industr...er-kushy-punch-caught-making-illegal-products
4 Oct. 2019

"[Investigators] found an illegal cannabis product manufacturing operation apparently operated by Kushy Punch, a legal state-licensed company. Authorities seized a number of finished products, including gummies in Kushy Punch packaging and disposable vaporizers in Kushy Vape packaging.

In photos obtained by Leafly, the facility appeared to be performing petro-solvent extractions, where a technician concentrates the active ingredient in cannabis, THC. Petro-solvent extraction is legal with a permit in California. The extraction method can sometimes have the effect of concentrating pesticides along with the THC.

The San Fernando Valley facility appeared to be in the business of putting those extracts into professional-looking THC foods as well as disposable vape pen cartridges. Tall file cabinets held thousands of boxes of Kushy Vapes pens and Kushy Punch edibles packaged and ready for sale and consumption.

“Investigators confiscated thousands of illegal vape carts worth millions of dollars,” Bureau of Cannabis Control spokesperson Alex Traverso told Leafly. The investigation is ongoing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (6/10/19)

Ah! So this explains the pesticides which have been found when some cartridges were analysed. And here it's added to food too. Oh. My. Vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (7/10/19)

After all this the only safe way to consume THC is to grow your own. If it gets completely legal here.

Its really sickening how people will exploit a legitimate market just for a quick buck. With absolutely no regard for the consequences.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (7/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Ah! So this explains the pesticides which have been found when some cartridges were analysed



"DIY or Die" gets the whole new meaning, when you find out about stuff like this.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (7/10/19)

alex1501 said:


> "DIY or Die" gets the whole new meaning, when you find out about stuff like this.



Oh. My. Vape! How true @alex1501! I think a name change is called for!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/19)

I’m not going to be giving any news but we need to put things into perspective. Counterfeit products are all over the show and this affects ALL sectors without any exception including medicines. 
Besides, I remember that Some big pharma companies were caught donating expired or closed to expiry date meds to poor and catastrophe stricken countries to reduce their taxes. Despite that, the Pharma industry has never been so healthy!
This industry needs a more powerful regulatory body capable of defending the interests of all the stakeholders and to limit (it’s not possible to eradicate) counterfeit, low quality and hazardous products. Is that going to increase the cost to the end user? Most certainly yes! But everyone will feel (and probably be) safer using vape products. If this industry is not going to get organized like all other sectors of the economy then it is doomed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/10/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m not going to be giving any news but we need to put things into perspective. Counterfeit products are all over the show and this affects ALL sectors without any exception including medicines.
> Besides, I remember that Some big pharma companies were caught donating expired or closed to expiry date meds to poor and catastrophe stricken countries to reduce their taxes. Despite that, the Pharma industry has never been so healthy!
> This industry needs a more powerful regulatory body capable of defending the interests of all the stakeholders and to limit (it’s not possible to eradicate) counterfeit, low quality and hazardous products. Is that going to increase the cost to the end user? Most certainly yes! But everyone will feel (and probably be) safer using vape products. If this industry is not going to get organized like all other sectors of the economy then it is doomed.



Sounds like Nigeria - always had to check expiry dates on medication carefully. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

